# Shampoos and dryers please :)



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone used this? I am looking for a new shampoo and possibly conditioner. I know there was a thread on here earlier forgive me. How are the products in pet edge? 

Also blow dryers........I don't need a salon dryer, but want something productive with a decent life to it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Olie said:


> Has anyone used this? I am looking for a new shampoo and possibly conditioner. I know there was a thread on here earlier forgive me. How are the products in pet edge?
> 
> Also blow dryers........I don't need a salon dryer, but want something productive with a decent life to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Wow looks expensive ? I love the tear free stuff for the regular kids and I use Chris Christensen for the show dogs. 
I have some VERY old dryers and will soon be in the market myself for a good stand dryer. So I will be watching this thread.. I would like to know more about this shampoo that you ar e gonna buy as well


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I've not used it and don't know the cost... guess first question is are you talking about regular bathing or for a dog in show coat?

I bought the Pure Paws products for Addie... for Ava, All Systems and both are very good.

For other ...
I like Nature's Specialties...Plum Silk for body and their tearless for face.
Also nice is Oatmella by DoubleK I think it is. Both are reasonably priced.
Oatmella can be found through PetEdge and maybe Ryans too.

Stand dryer... I have the ChallengeAir 9000, which I like but can't compare to anything else as I don't know how others work.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I've not used it and don't know the cost... guess first question is are you talking about regular bathing or for a dog in show coat?
> 
> I bought the Pure Paws products for Addie... for Ava, All Systems and both are very good.
> 
> ...


No I am looking for regular bathing. 

The product was 38.00 for a gallon. I want something that is really good for matting, the skin and smell. I have not determined if I am buying yet but I loved the ingredients in it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I really want to try Coat Handler concentrate for daily washing. If I don't have a show coat there is no reason to get all into the pricey stuff. I have some diluted Chris Christensen stuff and it's really really good. It makes the coat nice and soft and makes them smell good. 

I want a Double K dryer but they are very pricey. I think a stand dryer would be best for standards but I personally think you can get away with a canister type with an arm to hold it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Olie said:


> No I am looking for regular bathing.
> 
> The product was 38.00 for a gallon. I want something that is really good for matting, the skin and smell. I have not determined if I am buying yet but I loved the ingredients in it.


I too would love to find something for matting ! I bathe once a week and go through alot of shampoo, so I like soemthing that can be watered down and still work .


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, I am going to start looking again............


----------



## Janelle (Nov 28, 2009)

I LOVE my double K stand dryer I think I paid about $380 And I use the black metro HV dryer ,from petedge


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I use "Cowboy Magic Concentrated Detangler and Shine" on the Malteses mats. I dilute it with water as spray on to help with the daily brushing. 

I was told by a poodle owner that she uses it on her Standard Poodle and that it worked really well for her! 

http://www.cowboymagic.com/index.html


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE the Chris Christensen products for shampoo, conditioner, brushes, combs, etc... For a dryer, I have a Double K canister type dryer with two motors... I think it was around $300, but I wanted something that would last a good long while. :biggrin:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW, I did not know that dryers are so expensive :wacko:!!!! But, I guess they are worth it :rolffleyes:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> WOW, I did not know that dryers are so expensive :wacko:!!!! But, I guess they are worth it :rolffleyes:


I'd say they are but I don't have one yet. I hate using a regular dryer, takes forever.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't even imagine using a regular human dryer on Vinnie - it would take FOREVER. I turn both motors on him and it takes about 10 minutes and he has a TON of hair (the longer areas are now almost three inches). 

A dog dryer is worth it in the long run! You will wonder how you lived without it!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've already started sweet talking my husband for one. I've been looking into them for so long that it's just time to splurge and buy already.


----------



## spongebud (Nov 25, 2009)

What is a dog dryer?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spongebud said:


> What is a dog dryer?


It's a high-velocity dryer that actually blows the water off the coat very quickly as opposed to the human hair dryers that are very gentle and can get very hot. Dog dryers don't usually have heat... I want one too!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It's a high-velocity dryer that actually blows the water off the coat very quickly as opposed to the human hair dryers that are very gentle and can get very hot. Dog dryers don't usually have heat... I want one too!


Some have a little heat.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Some have a little heat.


Yeah, some do... A lot of the ones I've looked at explain that the motor produces a little heat and that's what warms up the air coming from the blower, but they don't actually have a heating element in them. I'm pretty sure *I* wouldn't like having a cold, powerful stream of air blowing on me when I'm wet, but I also would hate to burn my puppy, too... Maybe I'll get one for Christmas (along with a sheepskin rug!)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

You can have heat in the stand dryers, but they are a gentle motor and used in the same way as you'd use a human hairdryer (by brushing as you go and it drys from the outside, in) Force dryers WON'T have a heating element in them, or they get too hot and will litterally melt the hose (hence why stand dryers also don't have hoses!) they do get warm simply with the motor running, just like any running motor heats up. Some can still actually get quite hot without an element!

A force dryers drys from the skin outwards, by pure force, it blasts the water out of the hair, and is a GODSEND! I think that even if i didn't groom, I'd want a force dryer. I use it on Paris wven when she's dry, to blast dirt from her coat and fluff it up, making her seem cleaner without bothering to give her a bath. lol.

I'm lucky enough to have won a big stand/force dryer from ezycoat, worth nearly $700US, which is a stand dryer with heat if you want, or attach the hose and turn up the power (and the heat off!) and it's better than a double K force dryer. *swoon* I wuvs my ezycoat!!! 

FD


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> You can have heat in the stand dryers, but they are a gentle motor and used in the same way as you'd use a human hairdryer (by brushing as you go and it drys from the outside, in) Force dryers WON'T have a heating element in them, or they get too hot and will litterally melt the hose (hence why stand dryers also don't have hoses!) they do get warm simply with the motor running, just like any running motor heats up. Some can still actually get quite hot without an element!
> 
> A force dryers drys from the skin outwards, by pure force, it blasts the water out of the hair, and is a GODSEND! I think that even if i didn't groom, I'd want a force dryer. I use it on Paris wven when she's dry, to blast dirt from her coat and fluff it up, making her seem cleaner without bothering to give her a bath. lol.
> 
> ...


Lucky you!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, lucky you. How did you win your dryer?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.ezycoat.com.au/frame_index.html and click on "stand dryers" to the side; that's what I have now. I won it by winning the national (NZ) grooming competition! lol! The second prize was a plain force dryer (under "hose dryers" there). I never expected to WIN that!!! omg! lol. But it ROCKS, and I certainly do love it


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> http://www.ezycoat.com.au/frame_index.html and click on "stand dryers" to the side; that's what I have now. I won it by winning the national (NZ) grooming competition! lol! The second prize was a plain force dryer (under "hose dryers" there). I never expected to WIN that!!! omg! lol. But it ROCKS, and I certainly do love it


Nice win ! Pricey dryers for sure ....Love the stand dryer that is what I want not just air but a bit of heat as well..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Yeah, some do... A lot of the ones I've looked at explain that the motor produces a little heat and that's what warms up the air coming from the blower, but they don't actually have a heating element in them. I'm pretty sure *I* wouldn't like having a cold, powerful stream of air blowing on me when I'm wet, but I also would hate to burn my puppy, too... Maybe I'll get one for Christmas (along with a sheepskin rug!)


L O L is this a hinting thread .....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeap - ha ha, I had a same thought ; ) - is "PlumFairy" asking Santa for a sheepskin rug : ))) ??? And I wondered was it for her or her new baby-poo ?

How much longer it takes to dry a dog with that "heat" versus "power" dryer ?

Thanks


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Yeap - ha ha, I had a same thought ; ) - is "PlumFairy" asking Santa for a sheepskin rug : ))) ??? And I wondered was it for her or her new baby-poo ?


Wellllllll... Lucybug sleeps with me now, so maybe we'll SHARE the rug! lol!



wishpoo said:


> How much longer it takes to dry a dog with that "heat" versus "power" dryer ?
> 
> Thanks


This I don't know the answer to... I know the power dryer blasts the water off of the coat so I think it works pretty quickly. I think the best of both worlds would be a power dryer that blows slightly warmed air (not hot). I think that would be most comfortable for the shivery, wet pup too!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Wellllllll... Lucybug sleeps with me now, so maybe we'll SHARE the rug! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> This I don't know the answer to... I know the power dryer blasts the water off of the coat so I think it works pretty quickly. I think the best of both worlds would be a power dryer that blows slightly warmed air (not hot). I think that would be most comfortable for the shivery, wet pup too!!


this time of the year the heat is needed and it does speech up the drying process. I have a force air dryer that is two stage and it flat gets it . But I need agood stand dryer with heat. Mine is dying of old age .. It has to be 40 years old  It is a big boy 
And that whole sheepskin thing is a thinker


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> this time of the year the heat is needed and it does speech up the drying process. I have a force air dryer that is two stage and it flat gets it . But I need agood stand dryer with heat. Mine is dying of old age .. It has to be 40 years old  It is a big boy
> And that whole sheepskin thing is a thinker


Some of us didn't have to think to hard


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well force dryers DO blow warm air... and ya can't use heat with a hose, so if you have actual heating (rather than the usual warm motor) it'll only be with a stand dryer, and that will always take longer than a force dryer, no matter how much heat there is!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Has anyone used this? I am looking for a new shampoo and possibly conditioner. I know there was a thread on here earlier forgive me. How are the products in pet edge?
> 
> Also blow dryers........I don't need a salon dryer, but want something productive with a decent life to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just wanted to say, I worked in a salon in Toronto and our dryer died and we had about eighteen dogs in. So we needed a quick fix. So we bought a small ShopVac that had an exhaust hole. We put the hose over the exhaust hole annd there you have it. A VERY inexpensive dryer. If you let it run a while, it will blow out warm air, just like my Metro dryer. AND it does a great job (as good I would say as my Metro). I would say though, never use it for vacuuming or it will dewvelop odours, but if you only use it for drying, you will be surprised at the results.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

arreaustandardpoodle said:


> i just wanted to say, i worked in a salon in toronto and our dryer died and we had about eighteen dogs in. So we needed a quick fix. So we bought a small shopvac that had an exhaust hole. We put the hose over the exhaust hole annd there you have it. A very inexpensive dryer. If you let it run a while, it will blow out warm air, just like my metro dryer. And it does a great job (as good i would say as my metro). I would say though, never use it for vacuuming or it will dewvelop odours, but if you only use it for drying, you will be surprised at the results.


great idea!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I just wanted to say, I worked in a salon in Toronto and our dryer died and we had about eighteen dogs in. So we needed a quick fix. So we bought a small ShopVac that had an exhaust hole. We put the hose over the exhaust hole annd there you have it. A VERY inexpensive dryer. If you let it run a while, it will blow out warm air, just like my Metro dryer. AND it does a great job (as good I would say as my Metro). I would say though, never use it for vacuuming or it will dewvelop odours, but if you only use it for drying, you will be surprised at the results.


WOW - am I thankful for this information because I was thinking since I wont be showing but still want to do their hair nice why not a shop vac?! So I am going to get one!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Try and find a skinny attachment that fits in your hose, because this concentrates the air and makes it even more powerful.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

*Loving my groomer.....*

oops.. thought i was posting a new thread. 
didn't realize i had pressed "reply" on this thread!
my bad...


----------

